
Does Apple have the next iPhone-level hit on deck? Some would say yes… - jerianasmith
http://www.eno8.com/blog/does-apple-have-the-next-iphone-level-hit-on-deck-some-would-say-yes/
======
fil_a_del_fee_a
I 100% believe that AR is the next big thing. We have the technology today to
make it happen.

Imagine Facebook and twitter feeds in your peripheral. Little arrows showing
you which direction to walk in the subway. Live subtitles whenever a person
speaks. Pop-up advertisements everywhere. Heads up displays and notifications
of dangerous objects in the road and such when you are driving. CNN breaking
news instantly. All cell phone / browser notifications are AR.

Sounds terrible doesn't it? That means it is likely to happen :-|

